# Pearl/lace gourami compatibility



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey,

Just a quick one, would 2 or 3 pearl gouramis be compatible with a small school of danios and a school of glow light tetra? I read on the profile for the gourami that they don't do well with active fish, and my danio flit around all over.. 

Yet I also looked at a fish compatibility chart that is posted on someones thread in here and it says gourami and danio are compatible..

Any thoughts greatly appreciated as always!!!

Thanks 
Simon


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't noticed that chart you mention, would like to see that, if you could point me to it Simon?

On the compatibility, i wouldn't. Generally speaking, sedate fish like gourami, angels, discus, many of the medium cichlids, etc. do not go well with active fish. And active fish include the danio, barbs and some characins. Less active would be rasbora, some characins. There can be quite a difference.

To illustrate, I have a 90g river habitat now and I deliberately set it up for some of the more active fish. I have a group of Botia kubotai loaches, Black Ruby Barb, Congo Tetra, Emperor Tetra (not by design, these 12 are fry that are now mature) and Golden Pencilfish. These are all active swimmers, and they do get along fine.

By contrast in the 115g I have much calmer fish, various characins including hatchetfish, Roberts Tetra, Brilliant Rummynose Tetra, Pretty Tetra, Spotted Headstander, Whiptail Catfish, Cardinal Tetra and my 30+ corys. These fish swim, some more than others, but sitting in front of both tanks for a spell makes it very obvious that the two tanks are a world apart. I just can't imagine any of the fish in the 90g being in the 115g, it would simply drive the fish in their nuts.

On the Pearl Gourami, depending upon tank size, one male and 2 or 3 females would be best. Males are territorial. Glowlight Tetra should be OK except the Gourami might try to eat them if they are still small and the PG are mature. Same holds for any of the slender tetra (neon, etc). Rasbora do well with gourami, here the Harlequin Rasbora, maybe Scissortail Rasbora (gets large, 6"). The quieter tetra in the Rosy clade would work, just avoid the fin nippers.

Byron.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Byron,

Thanks for the info, I will post the link to that compatibility chart here.....

Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart - Rate My Fish Tank

Not sure if that'll work?

As for the gourami I had my suspicions that it wouldn't be a good match, although my LFS said they would be ok.

I also recently acquired some Botia kubotai which are amazing!!! So fun to watch.

Any suggestions for a "centre piece" fish/fishes that particularly like an active tank?

Thanks a million!

Simon


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

rhymon78 said:


> Hey Byron,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will post the link to that compatibility chart here.....
> 
> ...


In my opinion, that chart is useless. Each species is unique for one thing, with sometimes different requirements. To say that any "gourami" will be compatible with any other entire group of fish is not even feasible. Ignore it please.

Botia kubotai are a delight. I was enthralled one afternoon last week watching two of mine spawning. Absolutely amazing.

Finding centrepiece fish for an active tank is not easy. Don't know the tank size, but if it is 4 feet long or longer, have a look at Congo Tetra. I have 10 in my 90g with the Botia and Black Ruby Barb, amazing fish. The Congo at 4 inches certainly fill the space.

Byron.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes I did wonder about that chart!! I certainly wouldn't make any decisions bases on it.

Cheers for your advice AGAIN lol, your a legend round these parts eh? Are you the creator of this site?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

rhymon78 said:


> Yes I did wonder about that chart!! I certainly wouldn't make any decisions bases on it.
> 
> Cheers for your advice AGAIN lol, your a legend round these parts eh? Are you the creator of this site?


Goodness, no. Just a minor member of the great mod team we have here.


----------

